# Rial Daytona Race - Bolts/Lips



## mikeoxmall (Aug 7, 2006)

I bent one of my lips on my rials and a machine shop is going to fix the bend.
I was looking to switch things up a bit... I want to get gold bolts. So my question is who makes gold bolts for my rims or which can I use. Also what is the best/proper removal technique?
Thanks.


----------



## mikeoxmall (Aug 7, 2006)

No one?


----------



## pops (Feb 7, 2000)

*Re: Rial Daytona Race - Bolts/Lips (mikeoxmall)*

Domestically, I think Black Forest Industries carries gold bolts. If you want to source them from overseas, try Pertsch and Partner. People have has mixed success contacting them, but they do have an eBay store.
http://www.titanium-touch.com/....html


----------



## mikeoxmall (Aug 7, 2006)

*Re: Rial Daytona Race - Bolts/Lips (pops)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pops* »_Domestically, I think Black Forest Industries carries gold bolts. If you want to source them from overseas, try Pertsch and Partner. People have has mixed success contacting them, but they do have an eBay store.
http://www.titanium-touch.com/....html

They don't seem to return my emails. So I guess I am going to call. I wonder how much per minute that's gonna cost me.


----------



## vdubbin0. (Aug 7, 2004)

*Re: Rial Daytona Race - Bolts/Lips (mikeoxmall)*

bump... Id like to know aswell http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## JJ2K1 (Apr 10, 2003)

*Re: Rial Daytona Race - Bolts/Lips (vdubbin0.)*

I've been working this one out for a while now. I have been shopping around getting quotes from all over the place for these screws.
First thing, you will need a total of 150 for the Rial Daytonas. They use an M7x16 size screw with a 14mm face.
The cheapest I got a quote for was $267 shipped to my door, but I believe I could do better and find it cheaper than that.
If you want to begin searching for yourself, the words felgenschrauben vergoldet are your friends.


----------



## vdubbin0. (Aug 7, 2004)

*Re: Rial Daytona Race - Bolts/Lips (JJ2K1)*

Do you have any specs on putting the wheels back together ??
I wanna take mine apart so i can strip the lips, just wanna make
sure i put them back together right.


----------



## JJ2K1 (Apr 10, 2003)

*Re: Rial Daytona Race - Bolts/Lips (vdubbin0.)*

Well what I was planning on doing was using a high temp silicone, and applying it on the outer edge of the seam where the edges of the lip and rim itself meet. Then let sit and cure for a few days before putting tires on.


----------



## vdubbin0. (Aug 7, 2004)

*Re: Rial Daytona Race - Bolts/Lips (JJ2K1)*

Do you have Torque specs ? That's really what im worried about.


----------



## JJ2K1 (Apr 10, 2003)

*Re: Rial Daytona Race - Bolts/Lips (vdubbin0.)*

No but I can find that out. In either case thats the least of my worries.


----------



## mikeoxmall (Aug 7, 2006)

*Re: Rial Daytona Race - Bolts/Lips (JJ2K1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JJ2K1* »_No but I can find that out. In either case thats the least of my worries.

I know what you mean...
Bump for more information!


----------



## vdubbin0. (Aug 7, 2004)

*Re: Rial Daytona Race - Bolts/Lips (mikeoxmall)*

bump.....


----------



## zeroluxxx (Sep 6, 2005)

the majority of wheel bolts are high grade, and while strong, they are still brittle. so most only need 10-20ft lbs. (bbs RS bolts/nuts are said to be 12ftlbs.) but, there is no real answer as far as i know because no wheel maker wants the liability associated with the average joe taking their wheels apart. 
these also seem to be pretty small compared to RS bolts, so i'm sure that will also effect torque. if it is a pain to source then (which i bet it will be), i might get a few extras in case you have to learn the hard way.
other option, you can always have your current bolts re-plated gold. while not cheap, if you can't get a hold of ze germans, you might have little choice.


----------



## mikeoxmall (Aug 7, 2006)

*Re: (zeroluxxx)*

Well my centers are done and the lips are stripped. Still trying to source some baults.


----------



## vdubbin0. (Aug 7, 2004)

*Re: (mikeoxmall)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mikeoxmall* »_Well my centers are done and the lips are stripped. Still trying to source some baults.









were they hard to get apart ?? i have yet to take mine apart


----------



## JJ2K1 (Apr 10, 2003)

*Re: (vdubbin0.)*

I bought 150 Tinitanium Nitrite plated M7x24 bolts. I am going to have to cut all 150 bolts so its somewhere near the M7x16 size that the original bolts are.


----------



## mikeoxmall (Aug 7, 2006)

*Re: (JJ2K1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JJ2K1* »_I bought 150 Tinitanium Nitrite plated M7x24 bolts. I am going to have to cut all 150 bolts so its somewhere near the M7x16 size that the original bolts are.

where did you source em? how hard do you think it will be to cut em?

_Quote, originally posted by *vdubbin0.* »_
were they hard to get apart ?? i have yet to take mine apart









mad easy http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vdubbin0. (Aug 7, 2004)

*Re: (mikeoxmall)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mikeoxmall* »_
mad easy http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

I just heard of people having problems, thats why i asked


----------



## JJ2K1 (Apr 10, 2003)

*Re: (vdubbin0.)*

I found so many sources online for bolts. The only thing that separates the sources from each other was the price. I've had the best luck with http://www.wokke.de
You'll be paying a little more than what you think but thats because the dollar stinks and the euro is so high. Also beware, the M7x16 is a hard bolt to come by, thats why I decided to purchase the m7x24 and cut them.


----------



## vdubbin0. (Aug 7, 2004)

*Re: (JJ2K1)*

what bit do you need for the bolt heads ?


----------



## JJ2K1 (Apr 10, 2003)

*Re: (vdubbin0.)*

12 point 8mm


----------



## mikeoxmall (Aug 7, 2006)

*Re: (JJ2K1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JJ2K1* »_I found so many sources online for bolts. The only thing that separates the sources from each other was the price. I've had the best luck with http://www.wokke.de
You'll be paying a little more than what you think but thats because the dollar stinks and the euro is so high. Also beware, the M7x16 is a hard bolt to come by, thats why I decided to purchase the m7x24 and cut them.

let me know how the cutting works out. I might buy some and send em to you to be cut... lol


----------



## JJ2K1 (Apr 10, 2003)

*Re: (mikeoxmall)*

I don't think the cutting will be that bad at all, just a little time consuming. The guy does however charge $50 for shipping, but thats because it's insured because it is going through the us postal service. Also when you do order some screws, you need at a minimum of 140 screws, being that each rim has 35 screws, however I highly recommend purchasing at a minimum 10 extra, in case in the future you over torque one of them or something goes wrong, you have a few extras to play with.
Has anyone sourced a place to buy replacement lips yet?


----------



## mikeoxmall (Aug 7, 2006)

*Re: (JJ2K1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JJ2K1* »_I don't think the cutting will be that bad at all, just a little time consuming. The guy does however charge $50 for shipping, but thats because it's insured because it is going through the us postal service. Also when you do order some screws, you need at a minimum of 140 screws, being that each rim has 35 screws, however I highly recommend purchasing at a minimum 10 extra, in case in the future you over torque one of them or something goes wrong, you have a few extras to play with.
Has anyone sourced a place to buy replacement lips yet?

AFAIK, you cannot buy "Rial" lips from anywhere. They are not sold seperately through a dealer or anything. you would pretty much need a factory worker to walk out with a few.


----------



## JJ2K1 (Apr 10, 2003)

*Re: (mikeoxmall)*

No theres some people out there that make lips to your specs. All they need are the exact measurements and they produce them for you. I ran into a couple websites before, I just never bookmarked them because I didn't even want to know the price they would charge.


----------



## mikeoxmall (Aug 7, 2006)

*Re: (JJ2K1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JJ2K1* »_No theres some people out there that make lips to your specs. All they need are the exact measurements and they produce them for you. I ran into a couple websites before, I just never bookmarked them because I didn't even want to know the price they would charge.

That would be beyond expensive, would probably just buy another rim.


----------



## mikeoxmall (Aug 7, 2006)

Well, I am on to the polishing part for the time being. polishing by hand sucks but its turning out amazing. I polished about 10 inches of one of the rear lips and it took two hours... 
But it looks amazing. I'll try and post some pictures later. 
still hunting for bolts.


----------



## JJ2K1 (Apr 10, 2003)

*Re: (mikeoxmall)*

hmm, I was going to apply some 2000 grit sandpaper to it and then let a rotary buffer do the rest of the work. What polishing procedure/steps are you using?


----------



## mikeoxmall (Aug 7, 2006)

*Re: (JJ2K1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JJ2K1* »_hmm, I was going to apply some 2000 grit sandpaper to it and then let a rotary buffer do the rest of the work. What polishing procedure/steps are you using?

I was going to hit it wil 600-1500 grit sand paper, but after I stripped the clear coat off, I decided not to, my lips look too good to sand.
I am just using mother's mag and aluminum polish and doing it by hand about 1 inch at a time.


----------



## JJ2K1 (Apr 10, 2003)

*Re: (mikeoxmall)*

ouch







I was going to give in and buy a 6" rotary buffer from sears. I figured I could use it to polish everything I could and I could use it again and again to repolish stuff that looks dull. I had my lips already stripped and polished before when I was in Germany. Now I need to polish these suckers bad.


----------



## mikeoxmall (Aug 7, 2006)

*Re: (JJ2K1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JJ2K1* »_ouch







I was going to give in and buy a 6" rotary buffer from sears. I figured I could use it to polish everything I could and I could use it again and again to repolish stuff that looks dull. I had my lips already stripped and polished before when I was in Germany. Now I need to polish these suckers bad.

Lips are polished. 
Wheels are back together.
*I need those torque specs* and I need to get the bolts. 
I figure if all else fails I can torque the stock bolts down, put the new tires on get the new bolts and swap them one by one... 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vdubbin0. (Aug 7, 2004)

*Re: (mikeoxmall)*

where are the pics ?


----------



## mikeoxmall (Aug 7, 2006)

*Re: (vdubbin0.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vdubbin0.* »_where are the pics ?

Wait until the tries get put on...


----------



## Volkswagen2NR (Nov 17, 2003)

*Re: (mikeoxmall)*

What did you use to seal the wheel back up?


----------



## JJ2K1 (Apr 10, 2003)

*Re: (Volkswagen2NR)*

RTV High temp silicone


----------



## mikeoxmall (Aug 7, 2006)

*Re: (JJ2K1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JJ2K1* »_RTV High temp silicone

Yes. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## JJ2K1 (Apr 10, 2003)

*Re: (mikeoxmall)*

some teasers


----------



## mikeoxmall (Aug 7, 2006)

OMG i want. I would post a teaser, but I dont have tires. Still.


----------



## JJ2K1 (Apr 10, 2003)

*Re: (mikeoxmall)*

and the finished product...
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3825172


----------

